# مقدمة عن المتفجرات



## بابكريحى (10 أبريل 2011)

*[font=&quot] مقدمة في المتفجرات[/font][font=&quot] :[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]- لم يذكر التاريخ متى بدأ استخدام أول مادة مفرقعة وربما كانت النيران اليونانية الشهيرة التي ظهرت في بلاد اليونان سنة 673 ميلادية شيئا يشبة المفرقعات أو الألعاب النارية ، وقد ظهر سنة 1300م مخلوط مكون من فحم الكربون والكبريت وملح البارود ( نترات البوتاسيوم ) ، وكان هذا المخلوط حتى سنوات عديدة هو المادة الوحيدة المتفجرة والمعروفة باسم البارود الأسود . 
- وقد عرفت أوروبا البارود الأسود سنة 1313م كمادة دافعة للمقذوفات على يد راهب ألماني ، ولكن اغلب الظن أن العرب كانوا أسبق الناس الى معرفته واستخدامه في حروبهم قبل ذلك بنصف قرن تقريبا حيث ذكر ابن خلدون أن أحد ملوك العرب استخدمه في الحرب سنة 1273م. 
- تطورت المتفجرات كمادة يمكن استخدامها كمصدر للطاقة في أغراض التدمير في النصف الأخير من القرن التاسع عشر حيث توصل العالم السويدي الفريد نوبل سنة 1867 الى إعداد مركب النتروجلسرين . 
- قام العلماء بعد ذلك بتطوير المتفجرات باستخدام النتروجلسرين واضافته الى مواد أخرى والتوصل الى أنواع كثيرة أخرى كما ظهرت مركبات خالية تماما من النتروجلسرين ، وتستخدم المتفجرات حاليا بصورها المختلفة في الحروب ، كما تستخدم أيضا أنواع منها بصورة امنه في الأعمال المدنية .[/font][font=&quot] 


[/font][font=&quot]ثانيا : تعريف المتفجرات[/font][font=&quot] : [/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]هي مركبات كيميائية غير ثابتة التركيـب[/font][font=&quot] لها القدرة علــى أن تتحـــول بمؤثر خارجـي مثــل ( الطرق - الحرارة - اللهب ) الى كمية ضخمة من الغازات ذات ضغط كبير مصحوبة عادة بحرارة عالية وضوء ولهب وصوت[/font][font=&quot] . 
وحتى يمكن توضيح الاستخدامات المختلفة للمتفجرات ، فيجب التعرف على خواصها من ناحية القوة المؤثرة الناتجة عنها ، وتنقسم المتفجرات من حيث سرعة التحول الى قسمين : [/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]
أ - المتفجرات البطيئة: 
هي أنواع من المتفجرات عند احتراقها تتحول تدريجيا وببط ء نسبي مما يكسب الغازات الناتجة عنها ضغطا منتظما له خاصية الدفع بسرعة متزايدة ، وهي لاتعطي انفجارا وإلا فقدت الغرض الأساسي منها ، ولذلك تستخدم في تعبئة خراطيش المقذوفات ومن أمثلتها الكوردايت والبارود الأسود. 
خواصها : 
1. يتم تحولها الى غازات يصحبها صوت وضوء ولهب 
2. سرعة الاحتراق من صفر - 400 متر/ ثانية . 
3. الغرض منها إعطاء قوة دفع . 
4. يمكن التحكم في سرعة التحول بواسطة التحكم في السطح المعرض للاحتراق . 
5. تستعمل في دفع المقذوفات ولذلك سميت بالمواد القاذفة .[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]ب - المتفجرات السريعة[/font][font=&quot]: 

هي أنواع المتفجرات التي تتحول تحت تأثير المؤثر الخارجي الى انفجار بسرعة كبيرة ويتولد عنها غازات ذات ضغط كبير لها قوة تدميرية هائلة 
خواصها : 
1. يتم تحولها الى غازات بسرعة كبيرة مصحوبة بحرارة وصوت وضوء ولهب . 
2. سرعة التحول الى انفجار بين 3000 - اكثر من 8500 متر/ ثانية 
3. يجب الإشـــارة الى خواص المتفجرات السريعة أنها ( شديدة الانفجار). [/font][font=&quot]


[/font][font=&quot]السرعة الانفجاريه[/font][font=&quot]: 

هي السرعـة التي تنتقل بها موجة الانفجــار داخـل جزيئات المـادة وتتــراوح عــادة من 3000 الى اكثر من 8500 م/ث . 


قوة الانفجار: 

هي كمية الغازات الناتجة عن كمية معينة من مادة شديدة الانفجار أي إنها تتوقف مباشرة على حجم الغازات الناتجة عن الانفجار . 

الشراسة: 

هي مقياس لمدى قوة مادة شديدة الانفجارعلى تحطيم الأغراض وإذا كانت قوة الانفجار تقاس بحجم الغازات الناتجة فان الشراسة تقاس بسرعة تولد هذه الغازات . 

الحساسية: 

هي مدى قابلية المادة الشديدة للانفجار تحت تأثير العوامل المؤثرة الخارجية التي تسبب التفجير مثل الحرارة - الصدمة [/font]*​


----------



## تولين (10 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بك اخي على الموضوع


----------



## بابكريحى (10 أبريل 2011)

وبارك فيييييييييييييييييك


----------



## aidsami (10 أبريل 2011)

Merci beaucoup


----------

